# Dessert Help



## Iggi2309 (Jan 9, 2008)

I am in a culinary competition and me and my group need to find i good amazing dessert. The thing is we cannot use an oven and we only have an hour to do it. We were thinking pannacota but there isnt a quick way to do it so plese help. We found this picture on a website  so can you please see if you might know how to make it, to get to the picture go to wikipedia.org and search dessert.

Thank You.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 9, 2008)

Doesn't panacotta have to set up?  So, you can use a stove top but not an oven, right?


----------



## archiduc (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Iggi2309,
It looks like you`ve got quite a challenge. Here are a few ideas for you.
1. Sauteed peaches with a cointreau flavoured sabayon or  another liqueur of your choice.
2. Souffle omelette - I assume you can use the grill?broiler?
3. Prune beignets with armagnac sauce - prunes in batter, deep fried and served and a pool of sauce feathered with some cream.
4. Crepes Suzette - thin crepes in an orange liqueuer flavoured sauce with garnished with orange segments and maybe a quenelle (or 2) of cream.
Hope these ideas help the thinking process,
All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## *amy* (Jan 9, 2008)

PC needs a couple of hours i.e.

Chocolate Panna Cotta

How about an ice cream or mud pie, or trifle. Here's a pumpkin Trifle from Mr. Food (ooo, it's so good) as an example. Good luck.

Pumpkin Trifle

OR

Warm Caramel Pear Martini 

Warm Caramel Pear Martini
(Instead of using prepackaged vanillla pudding - how about making the "Martini" with homemade eggnog pudding? Just a thought.)
Eggnog Pudding


----------

